# plug gap for 1600cc cruze brianissy



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

what type of infromation are you looking for ? all spec's can be found online , unless your looking for a service manual?
plug gap here is .35.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

1.6L (LDE) .9 mm or .035 in
1.6L (LXV) 1.1 mm or .043 in


----------

